# Regional Rallies - Maybe



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a thought and forgive me if this has been covered in previous posts

Since joining this site in Feb 2005 it has clearly grown and there are members from all corners of the UK and beyond.

I notice that there are quite a few rallies arranged for us to potentially meet, although many seem to be a little further from me than a short weekend would allow, I live in the South and many are in the Midlands (not bad) and further North (not so good)

I guess the real question here is it time to develop say 5 or 6 regions where each co-ordinate rallies and events under MHF, this does not stop other regions attending other regional events but I guess what I am thinking of is this might make the rally and event activity increase, possibly increase membership to MHF

I am just throwing and Idea around I am sure some of you will take this further - one way or another

Hugh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Diary willing, we'll attend anything you care to host, H 

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Dave

I would like to organise say a quarterly in the New Forest although the site I was thinking of is closed for Winter, but I guess the will be others.

I am not sure if I would be in the South West England Club or the East of England club.

The wife says I should be in the Out-off space club but I explained I only get around 300 miles to the tank

Hugh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Being a NF fan, which site did you have in mind?

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hugh

We have spoken about possibly developing the rallies and meets in the way you mention during the staff meetings.

Can I suggest you pm Ladyj, the rally co-ordinator and tell her you would like to organise one, she will be very helpful.

We attended the real ale train down in Hampshire recently and it was a great weekend.

The New Forest is a great location and I am sure you will be swamped with campers


stew


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

We are in Dorset, and would welcome some meets a bit nearer, so I'll keep my eyes open for further development - great idea. Actually we are about to go to the New Forest next month. Any recommendations? 
(Site must be capable of taking a 32' RV)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I think it's a great idea  we usually travel to the Midlands to MHF meets and rallies, but like yourself it's a long trip for us northerners down there.

Something arranged a little nearer would be good  Apart from the York show, and Moffatt (Scotland)I can't remember one held up here :? 

Regards MnD


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Living in Dorset also I have often thought on similar lines. I and the wife attended one of Keith and Sharons meets at Rivendale in the Derbyshire peaks district last year. It was great to meet everybody there including Russell & Oscar, Geo & Pam, Stewart (Artona) & family, Snelly & family to name just a few. It was a long way to go just for a weekend so we made a week of it and travelled on a bit further and made a nice break of it. Had never visited that area before and travelled quite a lot of miles around the peaks in our A framed car just taking the scenery in.
In Dorset we have a number of nice sites that do special deals out of season if you stay a few days. Littlesea at Weymouth is one such site and could accomodate large numbers for a rally meet at reasonable rates.
Maybe with LadyJs help we could get something organised for late september or October for us southerners.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hi all
I live in both Peterborough and Slough so have the best of both worlds

Dave

656


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I found the site I was thinking of, it is a Forestry Commission site called Longbeech.

No hook up but good size pitches, I think they could take an RV up to 34 to 36ft but if I organise something I shall check this out before hand.

It might be a little to late to organise things before July where it all goes mad but it might be worth trying something for beginning of September where the weather should be still quite warm

The reference to LadyJ is because she is the rally co-ordinator>>>????

Although most of you semi-retireds might be off to Southern Europe come September>?


If anyone is interested In attending a simple get together down in the New Forest Area then let me know

Kind regards
Hugh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hugh
Nice idea mate. As you are hopefully aware the idea of MHF Meets is to encourage members to set up "get togethers" and they can then be as local as you like. We generally stick within about a 100 mile radius of where we live in the Midlands, which is why our meets are held here :lol: We have also travelled a bit further but it is a drag for a weekend as you say. The idea behind an "informal meet" is that a member just selects a site, does a bit of research regarding availability and costs etc, books themselves into the site for the weekend (or longer) and then posts it on the forum and in the meets diary. If you need any help at all, then that is what Sharon (RockieRV) and I are for, just PM us and we will help you in whatever way we can. So far the "informal meets" have been attended by between 2 vans up to, well loads.... I can't remember the numbers now :lol: :lol: . The beauty of holding a meet is that there is minimal organisation (unlike a rally) and anyone can do it with ease, and several members have done so over the past year or so.
As I indicated, there is generally more organisation required to hold a rally and so you will need to call upon the services of LadyJ as already said. It all depends upon what you want to do Hugh (believe me the meets are easier :lol: ).
Let me know if we can be of any help, and then you can kick off with something near to yourselves (DAB is already thumbing his diary :lol: ), and it does sound from the responses already that you would have a well attended meet or rally matey......
Good luck

Keith


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Were right down south on the edge of the New forest and would most welcome such meets....

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Go for it Hugh

Thats the beauty of the Rallies and Meets, anyone can organise one and we encourage people to do so!

If you need any help, just rattle the pm inbox of any of the rally/meets staff and we'll help as much as poss.


----------

